
Simple to-do list without bullshit with execution control - kolob1980
https://dothis.link
======
poltinnik
I tried it on my wife's phone. That's not bad at all.Minimal design is just a
plus. I will try tomorrow in real life with a shopping list in the store.

------
poltinnik
ios version?

~~~
kolob1980
I do not know. I am not a developer.

~~~
poltinnik
Sorry

